# Reg.Unit creating a Class B (Not mata/pata related) how to go about it?possible?



## justmyalias (22 Dec 2006)

Greetings,

Long-time lurker., first time poster. 

I'm a reservist who's been with a Reg.Unit for several years now (<5).  My Superior (Capt.) is very fond of me from what I can tell anyway  ;D.  I've been jumping from one backfill Class B to another all this while but with a family it is really becoming an administrative nightmare vis-a-vis Benefits & if the particular backfill is </>180days.  My superior knows this and suggests Regs..but that is not an option right now, so being a Reservist SEEMS the next best (and easiest) solution as a source of income.  I'm quite skilled in my duties here..and coincidentally the posn is the same in this new Class B I've located.  Though he wouldn't want to loose me, it just makes plenty sense to go with that 3yr Posn rather muck around here, on perhaps four or more other backfills, all the while getting screwed out of benefits till someone realizes I'm actually entitled to them after all  :.

Now my question is...

*What/Who/How to speak to or direct a memo to...requesting a comparable in length class B creation to keep me at the unit instead of leaving?*

I've spoken informally with two mbrs (Old timer Sgt & one who was an Admin O) who've relayed that only Reserve Units can create such long-term ClassB's-but in the past _could_ create an annotated C contract...but no longer.  RegUnits currently are restricted to only matching backfill opportunities.  Though, I do see though infrequently, a Reg Unit putting out a Class B NOT associated to any backfill...but moreso just like what I'm hoping for.  A posn that needs stability and can't handle the constant cycling dynamics of Postings and Rotos.

Your help and advice is MOST appreciated.


*how do you indent?  or you can't with this forum?


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2006)

Good luck.  I don't think you will have much success in having a Class B position created to keep you around just because they like you.  I've been there...being a Class B junkie, supporting a family that is.   Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet, and do that CT.  I didn't want to leave my Class B position either, but if I kept it, it would have been difficult to get promoted higher (I was already one rank higher than I should have been for that job) and keep my job.  And of course, the benefits for the family were an issue too.

Anyhow, I would think long and hard, look at your options, decide what is best for your family.  A CT just might be the best option.

Good luck


----------



## Haggis (22 Dec 2006)

In order to have a Class B position created for 90 days or more a Regular Force unit must demonstrate a need and have the funding for the position.

Most Reserve positions in Regular Force units are temporary. There are two types of Temporary Reserve positions:

a. Augmentation (up to 3 years)
b. Backfill (up to 2 years)

In any case, have your supervisor read *VCDS Guidance Creation of Reservist Positions * (1920-1 DFPPC 9 dated 21 Jun 06), *A-PM-245 Chapter 19*, *Personnel Policy - Employment of Reservists within LFC * (5323-0 DLPM 3-2-2 dated 30 Mar 06) and *CMP Instruction 20-04 * for further guidance.

Remember that any Class B over 90 days must be advertised (sometimes nationally) and filled through a competetive hiring process.  You will have to compete against any and all other applicants.


----------



## justmyalias (22 Dec 2006)

Good Bless,

Those're the startings of the crumb trail I was hoping to glean from this site.  Now to build my case .

ack. all points as well.


----------



## shaun_bougie (7 Apr 2007)

Rather than start a whole new topic, since my question is along similar lines, I figured I'd post here.

I am just looking for benefit information about someone that's on Class B for 89 days and away from family.  Is this person entitled to TD, IR or separation expenses?  I've searched around and looked around in the various orders and haven't found anything.

The reason I'm asking is I'm leaving the reg forces, since my contract is done and I'm after similar civvy employment, however I'm staying with the reserves and the CO wants to keep me here for the summer.  Being the long weekend, none of our admin people were around and the person in charge of that is on holidays all of next week.

Any help/direction is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## DEVES (13 Dec 2007)

Well Ill see if anyone replys to this as , it tells me to start a new topic because its over 100 days old. Either way. My questions is that, I am planning on quiting my civy job and doing a class B position.  As a class B what would the pay be. I was told that its 80% of reg force pay. But the WO I was talking too said he wasn't too sure on that number. What is it?

Thanks!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Dec 2007)

Class B pay = Class A pay (over 6 hrs) same as when you have been on course.


----------



## DEVES (13 Dec 2007)

So what your saying. Pay is the Same so Private IPC3 . $104. Working class B every day is the Same as Res P Pay?


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Dec 2007)

Derek said:
			
		

> So what your saying. Pay is the Same so Private IPC3 . $104. Working class B every day is the Same as Res P Pay?



Yes Class A, Class B = same pay.


----------



## DEVES (13 Dec 2007)

Thank you understood!


----------



## brihard (13 Dec 2007)

Derek said:
			
		

> Thank you understood!



One point to add is that on class B you'll accumulate two days of annual leave per month, and of course you're essentially on salary, so weekends and annual leave will still be paid.

Actually, as mentioned earlier in this thread it's exactly the same as when you're on any full time course.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jan 2008)

Shaun said:
			
		

> I am just looking for benefit information about someone that's on Class B for 89 days and away from family.  Is this person entitled to TD, IR or separation expenses?  I've searched around and looked around in the various orders and haven't found anything.


Anything below 180 days you are usually entitled to TD, but usually is not a guarantee so ask your Chief Clerk.  You may also be entitle to separation allowance, but as a reservist this is usually only because you've been sent somewhere for a course etc.  IR is something that was created as a cost benefit for the CF so that instead of paying for a $30,000 move and forcing a spouse to uproot from his/her civillian job, the CF member was placed onto IR for the posting period.  Usually it's for a short time, but I know of certain people that have gotten it going on 5+ years.  So with a reservist volunteering for the job, the view is that there is no entitlement for IR since the posting is not being forced onto you.  Consult your local Chief Clerk though as the reserve pay and entitlement system makes the Reg Force one look like a cake walk to understand as there are a lot of caveats.  Something else to note the reason why you would probably get TD for a contract that is less than 180 days is because you are not entitled to any medical/dental benefits etc.  These only become available to you once you hit that 180+ mark on your contract, however since you start recieving benefits at that point you lose the TD.

Also the reserve pay as of this moment is 85% of Reg Force pay.  There is an expectation soon that for Class A/B it's going to increase to 93% of Reg Force pay but I haven't heard a date yet, maybe someone else is better informed.  As was already explained as well, if you get $120/day now on Class A, you'll get that on Class B 7 days a week instead of simply when you sign a pay sheet.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jan 2008)

93% is not happening.  Period.  It's a mess rumour that's been spinning out of control for several years.  There is no ongoing review of Reserve Pay; someone somewhere pulled a number out of their nether regions and this rumour began.

IR does happen for Reservists when requested and substantiated, particularly when it is a less expensive option.  Often other benefits are ignored, though; SCA is one example.


----------



## Gunner (6 Jan 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> someone somewhere pulled a number out of their nether regions



Isn't that how the CF came up with 85%?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jan 2008)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Isn't that how the CF came up with 85%?


+1 to that
I find it great how I can do the same job as my Reg Force counterpart, but get 15% less pay.  Especially when I do more work since I'm still very active with my unit.  I call shenanigans.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I find it great how I can do the same job as my Reg Force counterpart, but get 15% less pay.  Especially when I do more work since I'm still very active with my unit.  I call shenanigans.



Do you show up to work every year wondering what base you will be posted to this APS ?

Are you required to show up for work 24/7/365 wether you like it or not ?

Do you have the same training ? Yes

Do you do the exact same job ? No


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I find it great how I can do the same job as my Reg Force counterpart, but get 15% less pay.  Especially when I do more work since I'm still very active with my unit.  I call shenanigans.





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Do you show up to work every year wondering what base you will be posted to this APS ?
> 
> Are you required to show up for work 24/7/365 wether you like it or not ?



Not to mention, you can quit anytime you want.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jan 2008)

I will not pretend that I am in the exact same position as one of my Reg Force peers.  However, the exact same expectations are put upon me in the job I do.  There is not a lower standard for my conduct and performance.  And yes, I am required to show up for work 24/7/365 whether I like it or not while I'm on contract.  Quitting anytime I want is not the attitude that I bring to the table.  But lets not turn this into a "why reserve pay should be equalized" discussion.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> And yes, I am required to show up for work 24/7/365 whether I like it or not while I'm on contract.



ONLY if you are on contract and, correct me if i am wrong, on Class C you make the same pay as a RegF member. If you are on Class A and decide you would rather go skiing today then go do drill at you unit, you dont have to show up.



> Quitting anytime I want is not the attitude that I bring to the table.



I'm glad thats the case. But the fact remains that you can quit anytime you want while a RegF member cannot.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jan 2008)

I am on contract, so I do have an obligation.  Yes, Class C is 100% Reg Force pay.  Class B is still 85%.





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm glad thats the case. But the fact remains that you can quit anytime you want while a RegF member cannot.


So because I can hand in a 30 day notice and back out of my job, I should be paid less?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Also *the reserve pay as of this moment is 85% of Reg Force pay*.  There is an expectation soon that for Class A/B it's going to increase to 93% of Reg Force pay





			
				Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I find it great how I can do the same job as my Reg Force counterpart, but get *15% less pay*.





			
				Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> So because I can hand in a 30 day notice and back out of my job, *I should be paid less?*





			
				Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> *But lets not turn this into a "why reserve pay should be equalized" discussion.*



But it's okay for *you* to do it?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jan 2008)

Responses to my posts and quotes about me are placed up, yes I'm going to respond.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Class B is still 85%.So because I can hand in a 30 day notice and back out of my job, I should be paid less?




You are on contract and have obligations. But they are specific obligations. Job A at location B, thats it.

A RegF contract is " wherever, whatever, whenever the CF wants " thats a huge difference.

The fact that you can quit anytime is not the only factor of course. Like i said, you dont worry about postings to locations/jobs you dont like, you dont worry about courses you dont want and you pick you deployements to fit your life, not the other way around. 



			
				Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> However, the exact same expectations are put upon me in the job I do.



No there is not. You are not expected to leave job A for job B at a base on the other side of the country on short notice (or otherwise). You are not expected to be employed out of trade unless you so wish.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ONLY if you are on contract and, correct me if i am wrong, on Class C you make the same pay as a RegF member. If you are on Class A and decide you would rather go skiing today then go do drill at you unit, you don't have to show up.
> 
> I'm glad that's the case. But the fact remains that you can quit anytime you want while a RegF member cannot.



There's truth, and some degrees of separation here. Yes, on class C you are making the same as your RegF counterparts.

Now, not sure about the reference, I'm not off leave for a while, so don't have access to the CANFORGENs. IIRC there was one that stated that while on contracts, Class B/C, while you have to provide 30 days notice prior to a cancellation of contract, for operational reasons, they could hold off on releasing you from your contract. See if I can find it, somewhere.

I can tell you that when I was a Reservist on long-term class B/C, I WAS required to show up for work 24/7/365. I was on a team that was sent away from home, for long periods of time, on VERY short notice. There is a clause for this when you sign your contract's Statement of Understanding, which states you may be required to travel to places inside and outside of Canada.

I know you'll understand this, CDN_Aviator, in one 365 period, I never spent more than 3 weeks at home at a time.

Now, as far as quitting anytime. Yes, if you don't like it, you can put in a notice for cancellation of contract, but you must give 30-days notice. Here's the kicker. Cancel a contract, and you don't have reasons for it, you're shooting yourself in the foot. Most OPS cells in Res units will notice this, and will not entertain or support any new applications for class B's.

While on class B, you are held to the same standards, can be charged for the same things, and suffer the same consequences as in Reg Units.

Class A, well, that's a whole other bag.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No there is not. You are not expected to leave job A for job B at a base on the other side of the country on short notice (or otherwise). You are not expected to be employed out of trade unless you so wish.



There is however the same expectation in job performance.  I am expected to get my reports and returns in on time and to the same standard as everyone else, as I was hired for a specific job.

As well, I can be employed out of my trade.  The contract I was given was to work at Base A, which means that at any point they can employ as they see fit on that base doing any job they deem me required to fulfill.

As for not having to go all over God's green earth as Sig_Des stated that's not true either.  My OC from the unit works on the same base I do and he is home more often now on a Class B since he retired from the Reg Force, than he ever was while in the Reg Force.  Especially since his workload went from about 2 jobs to 5 and has now settled back down to only 3.

I will agree there is a lot more flexibility on a Class B though.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2008)

Des, I was in the (Air) reserves.  I did a Class B contract when I went for the base closures in Germany.  I certainly didn't complain about getting 15% less pay, I was just happy to be getting paid full time.  What *did* irk me is that we didn't get FSP.


----------



## Shamrock (6 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I am on contract, so I do have an obligation.  Yes, Class C is 100% Reg Force pay.  Class B is still 85%.So because I can hand in a 30 day notice and back out of my job, I should be paid less?



I realize Cl B reservists get screwed out of dental and optical, but aren't there any other benefits available to them?  Leave?  R&Q?

Another question -- as you're Cl. B at your unit, do your regular support staff also have to put in the long days?  Work 8-4 followed by a parade night followed by a weekend ex?


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> There is however the same expectation in job performance.  I am expected to get my reports and returns in on time and to the same standard as everyone else, as I was hired for a specific job.



BFD, Job performance is only one part of the equasion. You dont have the same conditions of service, plain and simple.




> As well, I can be employed out of my trade.  The contract I was given was to work at Base A, which means that at any point they can employ as they see fit on that base doing any job they deem me required to fulfill.



I know very well that you can be employed out of trade. That was not my point. You have to *WANT* that employement. You have to willingly sign a class B or C contract. A regF member can be employed out of trade at any time, anywhere , wether he wants to or not.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Des, I was in the (Air) reserves.  I did a Class B contract when I went for the base closures in Germany.  I certainly didn't complain about getting 15% less pay, I was just happy to be getting paid full time.  What *did* irk me is that we didn't get FSP.



I can appreciate that, Moe, and when you met me, I'm pretty sure I never complained about the pay either. In fact, I made the jump to the dark side.  >



			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

> I realize Cl B reservists get screwed out of dental and optical, but aren't there any other benefits available to them?  Leave?  R&Q?



Class B over 180 days does get dental and optical. Get a blue cross card, and must go through local MIR if there is one. Same leave. On long term class B's/C's, you can request assisted housing in PMQs.

Also, same as everything else, TD and FOA on travel.

There IS a lot more flexibility on a class B, especially as you will not be required to actually move, but they can still be subject to travel on short notice.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I can appreciate that, Moe, and when you met me, I'm pretty sure I never complained about the pay either. In fact, I made the jump to the dark side.  >



Nope, you certainly didn't and glad you made the jump!


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Des, I was in the (Air) reserves.  I did a Class B contract when I went for the base closures in Germany.  I certainly didn't complain about getting 15% less pay, I was just happy to be getting paid full time.  What *did* irk me is that we didn't get FSP.



I'd check that out - if you were on TD, no entitlement, but if posted, you should have received FSP.  And given that it's cumulative over your career, it might be worth following up on for future increments.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I'd check that out - if you were on TD, no entitlement, but if posted, you should have received FSP.  And given that it's cumulative over your career, it might be worth following up on for future increments.



I have checked it out and no go.  I wasn't posted, I was on a Class B contract.  Two, as a matter of fact, as the tasking went over the end of the fiscal year.  I also did not get any of my reserve time counted (with the exception of my YTEP year - Class C) when I re-joined the RegF so some idiot (my opinion) in Ottawa screwed me over.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I find it great how I can do the same job as my Reg Force counterpart, but get 15% less pay.  Especially when I do more work since I'm still very active with my unit.  .



You are just kidding aren't you??

Attitudes such as this do nothing but promote disharmony, and coming from a person with a commission, that makes it worse.

This 'I work more' attitude is crap!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (8 Jan 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> You are just kidding aren't you??
> 
> Attitudes such as this do nothing but promote disharmony, and coming from a person with a commission, that makes it worse.
> 
> ...



Personal choice for me to do so, so you're probably right that I shouldn't complain.  I don't have a bad attitude as I love my job and do my best to accomplish it in the best manor possible.  Personal opinion as well that reservists should be paid more than 85%, perhaps not 100% as the terms of service are different, but a little higher to equal couldn't hurt.

As for the "I work more" attitude.  Didn't mean for any of what I've said to come off as stating that I am any better than anyone else reserve or Reg.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Personal choice for me to do so, so you're probably right that I shouldn't complain.  I don't have a bad attitude as I love my job and do my best to accomplish it in the best manor possible.  Personal opinion as well that reservists should be paid more than 85%, perhaps not 100% as the terms of service are different, but a little higher to equal couldn't hurt.
> 
> As for the "I work more" attitude.  Didn't mean for any of what I've said to come off as stating that I am any better than anyone else reserve or Reg.



I am not saying you have a bad attitude, just that over the top  'tit for tat'  us vs them attitude which is not only counter-productive, but childish, unprofessional, and quite frankly, conduct not becoming an officer, yet alone a professional soldier either full or part time.

Whatever happened to lead by example?

Suck it up, stop whinging, and soldier on, and be thankful you have a full time job doing something you like.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (11 Jan 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I am not saying you have a bad attitude, just that over the top  'tit for tat'  us vs them attitude which is not only counter-productive, but childish, unprofessional, and quite frankly, conduct not becoming an officer, yet alone a professional soldier either full or part time.
> 
> Whatever happened to lead by example?
> 
> Suck it up, stop whinging, and soldier on, and be thankful you have a full time job doing something you like.


This was never about an us vs them discussion.  The reason why I have my job is that there is no Reg Force officer available to fill it, so I'm backfilling the position.  Anything that I've said has never been anything more than looking for the possibility of more benefits.  The fact that I work a full time class B no matter what hours are required, and then go to my unit on parade nights and weekend exercises makes me think perhaps a little more financial reward for helping out our unit be put in place.  This is not whining, but along the same lines of discussions for a bonus for a WO with 20 years to stay in another 5 so we can increase retention.  It's just a way to reward individuals for service.

To say I'm whining is putting a fairly poor attitude on the situation yourself.  If I don't get it, I'm not going to quit, but I'm sure there were people out there talking about the discussion of PLD and moving allowances that were told to "suck it up and soldier on".  To tell someone just be thankful you have a job is a terrible attitude in itself.  We should always strive to improve things in our lives.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> This was never about an us vs them discussion.  The reason why I have my job is that there is no Reg Force officer available to fill it, so I'm backfilling the position.  Anything that I've said has never been anything more than looking for the possibility of more benefits.  The fact that I work a full time class B no matter what hours are required, and then go to my unit on parade nights and weekend exercises makes me think perhaps a little more financial reward for helping out our unit be put in place.  This is not whining, but along the same lines of discussions for a bonus for a WO with 20 years to stay in another 5 so we can increase retention.  It's just a way to reward individuals for service.
> 
> To say I'm whining is putting a fairly poor attitude on the situation yourself.  If I don't get it, I'm not going to quit, but I'm sure there were people out there talking about the discussion of PLD and moving allowances that were told to "suck it up and soldier on".  To tell someone just be thankful you have a job is a terrible attitude in itself.  We should always strive to improve things in our lives.



So, you think since you work the odd weekned and parade night you should get more? Bloody hell, you are expected to work parade nights and weekends when required. What about the weekends you don't work? Maybe you should get less??

Listen, I've been on both sides of the fence.

I have a great attitude towards Defence. 32 yrs later, two armies, etc. I jsut don't have much time for whingers and bellyachers, adn thats what was going on here all In your own words.

There is nothing not to be thankful about. I have a full time job, good pay, free medical and dental, a bit of travel, been deployed, and yes I am very thankful indeed! Do I winge that I have been DO for almost a month straight. No I suck it up, and carry on. I volunteered for it.

Striving to improve and being demanding is not the same thing. 

I am a SGT, yet an A/SSM, looking after a whole SQN of men. I get no extra $$ for that. Once, I worked 191 days without a day off. I go into the field on Ex for weeks on end, and I get my FOA, just like you, when you go into the field.

Regards,

One thankfully happy bloke to have a full time job,

Wes


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (11 Jan 2008)

I work for 15% less as it is, so sure, why not knock off another 35% if I don't work some weekends since in the minds of some individuals a reservist is only half a soldier anyway.

I've never demanded anything.  I do my share and whatever is asked of me.  But I'll be damned if I'm just going to sit around and always be content with the status quo.  If I get told no, then I get told no.  But when these exact same points are brought up to the Area Comd and he agrees with them, perhaps there is something to be looked at eh?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Jan 2008)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Then suggest you forward your well-researched, reasoned, documented, factual and legal proposal, that demonstrates the inequity of differences in pay between components due to the exigencies of identical service, identical unlimited liability and identical mandates of service to the President of the Treasury Board for his consideration concerning pay policy for the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces.  Sounds like you have some good points.
> 
> You *can* justify your proposal on the grounds of identical pay for identical service, right?



Me personally?  Probably not.  Not that up to date and in the know about all the nuances of selling such an idea.  Something I have been more recently trying to look into though, and something my OC has been fighting for and been giving me good information on.  As well as his own proposals going higher.

Who knows, things may never change, but why not ask.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2008)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I work for 15% less as it is, so sure, why not knock off another 35% if I don't work some weekends since in the minds of some individuals a reservist is only half a soldier anyway.
> 
> I've never demanded anything.  I do my share and whatever is asked of me.  But I'll be damned if I'm just going to sit around and always be content with the status quo.  If I get told no, then I get told no.  But when these exact same points are brought up to the Area Comd and he agrees with them, perhaps there is something to be looked at eh?



Half the soldier? Reservists bleed just like Regulars, and possess bonds and bravery as a common virtue of all professional soldiers, either full or part-time, or part-timers on CL B or CL C service. Sadly both components have been KIA'd in the current ongoing war, so I don't by the 'us and them' attitude anymore. Anyone who says otherwise is shallow minded, and deserves a bloody nose as far as I am concerned.

To sum up, you are owned 24/7 until your contact is up, or you decide otherwise. if you have to work weekends and Tuesday nights, if you don't want to, others are keen to have your full time job.

A 15% pay cut, which gives you the advantage of not moving every two or three years, allowing your kids to have the same friends, attend the same school, your wife keeps the same job, and you get to keep that mortage going on the house you love, and live in the city you like, yet share many common benifits as Regulars do. Its a trade off, but the good still outweighs the bad overall. I was once CL B 'A' myself, so I am non-biased.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Jan 2008)

I do agree on that point that there is a lot more than good than bad.


----------



## CountDC (27 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> A 15% pay cut, which gives you the advantage of not moving every two or three years, allowing your kids to have the same friends, attend the same school, your wife keeps the same job, and you get to keep that mortage going on the house you love, and live in the city you like, yet share many common benifits as Regulars do. Its a trade off, but the good still outweighs the bad overall. I was once CL B 'A' myself, so I am non-biased.



Don't forget ending up in crappy PMQs as they are the only thing you can afford at your new post, the stress of trying to find a doctor for your family in an area that has none available (2 years and still looking!) and specialist that your dependants need, dealing with increased cost of living even though they say it is a lower cost area and thus cut your PLD, seperated from the rest of your family (parents/siblings) and friends which means you now lost your support network.

In regards to the earlier comment on reserve pay at 93% and it being a number some pulled out of their hat - this is most likely because it is the same percent that you receive when you go on PATA/MATA leave.


----------

